# The Source Force HD DVR Car Camera with Night Vision $39.99



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Found this on Groupon, other than the description I don't know anything more about it. Thinking I might order one or two.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-hd..._FAC_TIM_TTT_RS_CBP_CH1_NBR_x*fb6024491065643


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

im going to look for reviews first, but at 39.99, that alone sounds like a good deal


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> im going to look for reviews first, but at 39.99, that alone sounds like a good deal


Good luck Bart McCoy, I couldn't find any reviews.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I need to get one ASAP also. So many and and easy to get confused and just do nothing. So for most of us "The Best" Dashcam is the one "Already" installed in our vehicle and working, right? And to fess up, I don't yet have the best Dashcam in my own vehicle. I'm a baaaaaad 'wabbit 

Not sure if already posted but here is what looks like a good link for Dashcam Talk, comparison, etc.. https://dashcamtalk.com/

* I did download two Dashcam Apps I'm playing with though. Does that count. Oh heck, don't answer that, I know.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Good deal, but wish it recorded inside the car as well


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Think this is the same/similar.

Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-1080P-...-Recorder-G-sensor-Night-Vision-/191308430418
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Generic-High-Resolution-Vehicle-Blackbox-Recorder/dp/B00G9WLZRU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1430771342&sr=8-2&keywords=vehicle+blackbox+dvr


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I use my GoPro to record inside the car.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It says night vision and 1080p, but at that price it's probably worse video at night than a regular 720p camera. Still, chances are it does record, and that Amazon price of $20 something is hard to pass up for anyone who doesn't have a camera, even if it is a pos (which we don't actually know).


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

I bought a camera from Amazon last July for $58.00… used it in my kid's stock car. Worked good.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I put Velcro (for easy mount and dismount) on my old iphone 4, since for some reason apple cameras are really good at night. I put it on the rearview mirror and it records every minute of my drive. Got a free app that allows me to record without sound. The phone is 16gb capacity so it records about 4 hours. Just delete the old video if nothing happens. I had to buy a USB extension cord and ran it through the floor and ceiling of car. So it's hidden but otherwise phone will die in 20 min. Phone has a case on each side so you can't tell it is an iphone... just in case I leave it attached and the theives try to snatch. Spent about $10 for the contraption.. Been using it for almost a year. No passenger has ever inquired about it. I really have it for accidents, I can care less what PAX do.


----------



## Kittycatcat (May 5, 2015)

The Mobius works great and I have a few extra if anyone is interested I'll let go for $40. Includes a tripod mount and velcro strips. msg me.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Kittycatcat said:


> The Mobius works great and I have a few extra if anyone is interested I'll let go for $40. Includes a tripod mount and velcro strips. msg me.


Do you have a video sample?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Kittycatcat said:


> The Mobius works great and I have a few extra if anyone is interested I'll let go for $40. Includes a tripod mount and velcro strips. msg me.


Re Mobius. Could you please answer the following.
- New or Used
- Which Lens is provided
- Warranty or "As is"
- Who is the Manufacturer


----------



## Kittycatcat (May 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Re Mobius. Could you please answer the following.
> - New or Used
> - Which Lens is provided
> - Warranty or "As is"
> - Who is the Manufacturer


To answer:
-New, brand new in fact
-1080p HFOV is approx 87 degrees
-As is
-CREATIVE & DEVELOPMENT TECHNOLOGY CO LIMITED, MobiusActionCam


----------

